# Kiptopeke



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

Heading to Kiptopeke tommorow in search of flatties. Hope we don't get rained out. I was wondering if anyone knows if the croaker have moved in around that area. Was there about 2 weeks ago, and the croaker really weren't there although i did bring home 3 flounder.:fishing:


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

my dad and brother were there on monday night -Tuesday morning. They caught a around 12 of those ribbon fish, some small croakers, and some small flatties. my bro said he killed it on the crabs though. cooler full. :fishing:


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I was at KSP the 7th of August, we caught 6 keeper flounder 19-22 inches. The croaker bite was not that good, all I seen caught were on the small side. No trout at night either, tons of ribbon fish though.


----------



## dyingtofish (Jul 28, 2009)

What was the bait of choice for the flatties. Going camping there this weekend and hoping to hook up with a few. I have had good luck in the past with the white and chartreuse swimming mullets.....Thanks


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

Live finger mullet was the bait used. I cast netted mine at NOB and carried them over with me. There were a few mullet over at KSP, all were small 3-4 inch mullet. I like using the 6-8 inch mullet to target the bigger fish.


----------



## WoofPack (May 15, 2007)

Flounder Pounder said:


> Live finger mullet was the bait used. I cast netted mine at NOB and carried them over with me. There were a few mullet over at KSP, all were small 3-4 inch mullet. I like using the 6-8 inch mullet to target the bigger fish.


Thanks Flounder Pounder. Good to hear finger mullet are starting to show at KSP. Might try to make it this weekend despite dog bite to hand.

Jacob


----------



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

*kiptopeke*

Returned from kiptopeke this morning. The croaker bite was not that great. Caught about 20 flounder with only 1 keeper. I actually had 2 flatties on at the same time on a regular bottom rig fishing with live spot. Lost the largest one trying to get them with the net. The smaller was 17.5. Oh well it was a pretty good fight with 2 on. Will try again next week! One guy did take home 2 flatties both 23 inches. Tight lines!:fishing:


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

sweeet


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

ree1emn said:


> Returned from kiptopeke this morning. The croaker bite was not that great. Caught about 20 flounder with only 1 keeper. I actually had 2 flatties on at the same time on a regular bottom rig fishing with live spot. Lost the largest one trying to get them with the net. The smaller was 17.5. Oh well it was a pretty good fight with 2 on. Will try again next week! One guy did take home 2 flatties both 23 inches. Tight lines!:fishing:


Nice. Did you catch the spot you were using for bait there? I am heading over next week for a few days with my son before he goes back to school and will be after the Flatties.

Dean


----------



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes we did. They are in the first light on the left side os the pier. Took 4 dozen minnows and nothing, pretty much fed the crabs. Also fished with gulp chartruese jerk shads and nothin. Spot is the key. The hubby and i are gonna try again Monday or Teusday!


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

where is this pier located. sounds like some good flounder fishing there.


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

pierfisher9678 said:


> where is this pier located. sounds like some good flounder fishing there.







<br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=kiptopeke+state+park&ie=UTF8&hq=Kiptopeke+State+Park&hnear=Kiptopeke+State+Park,+Cape+Charles,+Northampton,+Virginia+23310&ll=37.164626,-75.978254&spn=0.02134,0.038418&source=embed" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>

Crossing the Chesapeake bay bridge tunnel... it is a great park for camping too, they have a nice pier and some beach ( @ the left of the pier ) for surf fishing if you fish the beach get you lincense ready they will ask for if the " Green guy come " never fish the beach but a old man say some people pull shark form the beach, who knows...Good luck :fishing:

The park:
3540 Kiptopeke Drive, Cape Charles, VA‎ - (757) 331-2267‎


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*couldn't catch a cold at KSP on Sunday!*

Sounds like big bait = big flatties. Great job to Flounder Pounder! I have had luck netting some jumping mullet in the ramp area on high tide but was worried they were too big. Silly me, I've seen 7" bait fish come out of the belly of 19-20" flounder.

I tried my luck with live minnows (monster ninja bulls caught at Oyster Creek) on Sunday morning at KSP but didn't get a single strike. But the tide was all wrong, slack just before ebb. End of the pier got crowded and the rain started so I bolted. I'm sure the bite turned on as soon as I left 

One guy got a huge stike on a live spot! and the fish ripped his rod off the pier into the water! Probably a big ray but it could've been a cobia I suppose.
He got his K-Mart surf rod back using another rod but the fish spooled the line and got away. Gotta give the man a hand for trying!

A few nice spot were landed but no croaker. Hundreds of horseshoe crab shells on the beach. No sightings of mullet.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

hows the fishing ? i mite head out there fri afternoon and fish all nite and sat morning i was told i idnt need a license o fish the beach area but you have to pay to fish the pier


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Me and the fleet where out there sat fishing the ships : caught the last of the high and fished till low small balck seabass and short flatties for me , couple of the other guys took 2 191/2 out of the water.
Some guys in a small boat did well with one big arse flatty looked to be araound 23 or 24 
tons of crabs at the beach with peop[le pullin them in on hand lines might go back and try some this weekend and your right lots of horseshoe crab shells on the beach full moon molting bet the softies well be shedding next couple days


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

croaker83 said:


> hows the fishing ? i mite head out there fri afternoon and fish all nite and sat morning i was told i idnt need a license o fish the beach area but you have to pay to fish the pier


Saltwater fishing license IS required on the beach, but not the pier. It is $3 to fish the pier plus parking.


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

where do i buy the license? is seagull pier anygood ?


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Chris' Bait and Tackle sells licenses. About 1.5 mile north of Kipto on your left. open 7am-7pm.
Ocean's East open @ 4:30am til 9pm I think. or about any bait & tackle shop will have them.

Also available online from VA Dept of Game and Inland Fisheries, aka VDGIF.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Seagull has it's moments, you just gotta be there at the right time. fished for two hours there Sunday afternoon with bloodworms and caught about 40 very small croaker, one small spot and a decent size bluefish. The bluefish will get released in hot grease tonight


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

sounds good no license needed at seagull rite? i think ima gonna fish kipto sat all day and nite and stop at seagull sunday morning for a couple hours on the way back


----------



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

On my way back to KSP to try for some flatties again tonight into tommorow. I will post a report tommorow when i return!:fishing:


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

good luck ! you gna fish the pier ? tell me what they bite ill be out there sat


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad to see the flounder action at KSP is starting to pick up again. I was there the weekend of the 14th with my old man and flat bite was weak. landed about 4 13-16in flatties, a couple of croakers, tons of robbins and toadfish and some teeny seabass. The current and wind were ridiculous though, almost impossible to jig, i think my 3/8oz jigheads didnt even make it to the ground on most casts before they were swept away by the tide. 

Anyways, hope you catch some keepers.


----------



## ree1emn (Jan 10, 2010)

Fished ksp again monday nite into Tues. morning. Flounder bite was really weak. Winds were bad and the rain was off and on. Saw some nice croaker and spot come up, but not much else. My daughter caught a nice croaker, the hubby and i had 3 small flatties and 1 keeper 18.5. Finger mullet was EVERYWHERE! No shortage of bait, thats for sure. Hopefully goin out to try again tonite! Tight lines!:fishing:


----------



## croaker83 (Aug 15, 2010)

should i get bloodworms or not to fish kipto i usualyy take shrimp and squid and catch spot 4 bait should i get a dozen bw


----------

